# 6yrs FBAR - Streamlined Procedure



## ting33 (Mar 25, 2015)

When filing FBARS as part of the Streamlined Compliance Procedure - U.S. Taxpayers Residing Outside the US) 

- do I need to file for all the past 6yrs, even if a specific year does not reach the $10,000 threshold?


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

ting33 said:


> When filing FBARS as part of the Streamlined Compliance Procedure - U.S. Taxpayers Residing Outside the US)
> 
> - do I need to file for all the past 6yrs, even if a specific year does not reach the $10,000 threshold?


No, you have to certify that all *required* FBAR's have been filed.

See this at U.S. Taxpayers Residing Outside the United States

_3.Complete and sign a statement on the Certification by U.S. Person Residing Outside of the U.S. certifying (1) that you are eligible for the Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures; (2) that all required FBARs have now been filed (see instruction 8 below); _


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

ForeignBody is correct. There is no technical need to file FBAR's if the total of all your foreign accounts did not surpass 10K. With that being said, there is no harm in over-reporting, so many people will file the FBAR's even though they did not have to (just to have a full six years to submit). Just do whatever works best for you.

Good luck!


----------

